#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Novo Roteador TPlink

## filipedonato

O que vocês acham desse novo roteador?
http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/d...L-WR841HP.html

http://www.tp-link.com/en/download/T....html#Firmware

Só mais um dos que exageram na potência de transmissão?

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Enquanto não tiver homologação da ANATEL, melhor não arriscar. Nossos dispositivos são cada vez mais conectados e rastreáveis( sempre foi). Nunca devemos nos arriscar pela potência, mas sim pela qualidade ainda que o sinal seja fraco.

----------


## rubem

Não sei como é o V3, mas o V1 e V2 (Que são até velhos) só tem potência alta em data rate baixo, acho que o V1 tem 20dBm em MCS7/15 (Ou 54M em G). Com antena de 9dBi até faz sentido, mas ter apenas alta potência (Tipo os Greatek) e usar antena omni colinear comum só serve pra enganar trouxa, melhora sinal só nas "barrinhas" dos aparelhos e na cabeça do usuário, mas não dá um grande alcance com throughput alto.

A TPLink usa umas antenas com dutos nesses roteadores mais caros, só usa aquelas velharias colineares nos roteadores basicões, essas antenas melhores permitem ter sinal tipo -80dBm bem mais legível que um sinal -80dBm que passa por uma antena omni colinear porcaria.

Eu entendo que tem quem precise desses equiptos, mas... geralmente os clientes que reclamam de alcance de sinal já compraram alguma merda dessa, eu TIRO isso e coloco alguma CPE com antena SETORIAL, coloco num canto, seto num data rate baixo, com potência moderada (18dBm em NS Loco M2, que tem antena de 8dBi, dá então 26dBm EIRP), e o resultado é muito melhor que uma omni gigante no meio da empresa. É mais fácil vender omni pra leigo (Coloca onde quiser), mas o resultado com setoriais é muito melhor, mas imagina a trabalheira pra um vendedor leigo explicar pra cliente leigo o que é um ângulo de antena!!!

----------


## filipedonato

> Não sei como é o V3, mas o V1 e V2 (Que são até velhos) só tem potência alta em data rate baixo, acho que o V1 tem 20dBm em MCS7/15 (Ou 54M em G). Com antena de 9dBi até faz sentido, mas ter apenas alta potência (Tipo os Greatek) e usar antena omni colinear comum só serve pra enganar trouxa, melhora sinal só nas "barrinhas" dos aparelhos e na cabeça do usuário, mas não dá um grande alcance com throughput alto.
> 
> A TPLink usa umas antenas com dutos nesses roteadores mais caros, só usa aquelas velharias colineares nos roteadores basicões, essas antenas melhores permitem ter sinal tipo -80dBm bem mais legível que um sinal -80dBm que passa por uma antena omni colinear porcaria.
> 
> Eu entendo que tem quem precise desses equiptos, mas... geralmente os clientes que reclamam de alcance de sinal já compraram alguma merda dessa, eu TIRO isso e coloco alguma CPE com antena SETORIAL, coloco num canto, seto num data rate baixo, com potência moderada (18dBm em NS Loco M2, que tem antena de 8dBi, dá então 26dBm EIRP), e o resultado é muito melhor que uma omni gigante no meio da empresa. É mais fácil vender omni pra leigo (Coloca onde quiser), mas o resultado com setoriais é muito melhor, mas imagina a trabalheira pra um vendedor leigo explicar pra cliente leigo o que é um ângulo de antena!!!


Rubem, a colinear que você se refere é essa?
http://www.digdice.com/wp-content/up...i-10-db-i1.jpg

E a antena com duto que você diz ser melhor é uma que internamente só tem um tipo duto/caninho sem nenhuma espira?

----------


## rubem

Isso, essa antena aí é uma colinear típica.

Já abriu uma antena de 2dBi né? É fácil desencaixar aquela tampa plástica. Aquela antena tem só um talo de fio, acho que uns 3cm. Aquilo é um monopolo, com 1/4 ou 1/8 do tamanho da onda. 
De noite quando voltar eu escrevo mais sobre as antenas melhores, mas por enquanto eu deixo a pergunta retórica: 
Qual a diferença de uma antena de 2dBi barata, pra essa gambiarra aqui?

----------


## filipedonato

> Isso, essa antena aí é uma colinear típica.
> 
> Já abriu uma antena de 2dBi né? É fácil desencaixar aquela tampa plástica. Aquela antena tem só um talo de fio, acho que uns 3cm. Aquilo é um monopolo, com 1/4 ou 1/8 do tamanho da onda. 
> De noite quando voltar eu escrevo mais sobre as antenas melhores, mas por enquanto eu deixo a pergunta retórica: 
> Qual a diferença de uma antena de 2dBi barata, pra essa gambiarra aqui?


Acho que a eficiência com que elas captam o sinal.

----------


## rubem

A antena dos TPLink bons é isso:


Ter um monopolo sempre tem, até antena de disco de alta qualidade tem, mas entra o duto: Ele permite que só sinal dentro de certa frequência passe. Até o monopolo, ou vindo dele, as emissões indesejadas (Ressonâncias no estilo de intermodulações) que um fio de 3cm exposte tem, um fio de 3cm num duto de 6,25cm não terá.

Se você faz um elemento no tamanho de 1/4 da onda, ele captará sinal com ganho na casa dos 1,5 a 1,9dBi geralmente, já é uma antena mínima, digamos isso:


O problema é que ela recebe sinal de todo lado, um sinal bem forte a 1900MHz vai afetar a qualidade do sinal em 2412MHz. É basicamente uma corda de violão com multiplos tons, e não estou falando de outra oitava (Uma harmônica), numa corda comum você faz múltiplos de uma frequência base:


(Tá em inglês, mas vale só pelas imagens da metade em diante)
O problema é com a superposição, um sinal forte em frequência diferente afeta alguns pontos da frequência que te interessa, algo assim:



O jeito mais simples de fazer só a frequência que te interessa chegar até esse toco de fio, é usar um guia-ondas físico, um tubo ou duto onde frequências mais baixas não passam, se pegar esse troço da imagem acima de colocar numa lata de barata Pringles você faz uma "cantena" caseira (Ou antena can):


Se colocar ele dentro do duto de uma antena de disco, terá uma antena de disco típica a venda, coloca 2, um a 90° do outro, e terá um feed de antena de dupla polarização:


Dentro dessas antenas de R$ 2 mil tem um monopolo simples mesmo, geralmente de 1/4 de onda. O que permite qualidade é o diametro do tubo que vai até a frente, o formato físico dele em geral, e o refletor que vai na outra ponta do feed (Que faz o sinal refletir pro disco, que vai refletir ele pra frente).

Acho que aqui tem um comparativo de diversos feeds de antenas, se quiser pode pular pra perto dos 4 minutos.



Aquela frente dos feeds tem uso similar ao disco no LNB das antenas parabólicas:

Mandar a onda pro duto do centro. LNB de banda KU tem o mesmo disco concentrico debaixo da tampa plástica:


Algumas dessas antenas de disco tem dipolos (2 fios,um pra cada lado, tipo as antenas de grade 2,4GHz, que a ponteira parece um T, vai um elemento pra cada lado, e são 2, por isso DIpolo), mas a grande maioria tem um monopolo bem comum.

Colocar uma monopolo vagabundo dentro de um duto ou qualquer coisa que "filtre" o que é captado transforma uma antena da água pro vinho, melhora muito a qualidade do que se capta no mesmo monopolo! 

Se a antena não tem espaço pra ter dutos ao redor, nem refletores nem nada, é melhor jogar os monopolos comuns no lixo e fazer antenas tipo microstrip, a Omnitik por exemplo tem uma série de 5 elementos de 1,5dBi na vertical, e na antena da horizontal são 4 elementos de 1,9dBi:
 

Eles estão na mesma linha, então até daria pra dizer que são elementos colineares, mas... não são monopolos colineares como as antenas comuns (Que na verdade deveria receber o nome de whip, porque "omni" qualquer antena pode ser, mas um fio flexível praticamente só tem a vantagem de ser flexível e ser barato. As antenas omni 2,4 e 5GHz poderiam ser vendidas assim:


Mas isso dá resultado ruim, por isso equipamentos decentes usam outras construções, a TPLink optou por dutar os monopolos nesse caso, mas noutros ela usa elementos de aço dentro, um monopolo com refletor diferenciado, tipo esses 3:
http://content.hwigroup.net/images/p...-archer-c7.jpg

Alias, até a DLink que faz produto popularzão não usa monopolo simples porcaria, os roteadores SOHO dela tem construções bem curiosas, o DIR645 tem as antenas V e H assim soltas numa placa de fibra:
https://wiki.openwrt.org/_media/medi...300&tok=98d137

E as placas ficam encaixadas dentro assim:
http://content.hwigroup.net/images/p...ome-router.jpg

As RBs domesticas mais baratas também não tem monopolo comum, usam elementos de 1,7 a 2,4dBi mas NEM PENSAR em usar monopolos comuns igual antena omni barata, aqui a RB951 mais barata com 2 elementos no canto em cima:
http://www.cdr.pl/galerie/r/routerbo...-2hnd_2848.jpg

A 951 mais cara com 3 elementos de 2dBi também usa isso:
http://upic.me/i/as/img_1368.jpg

Se pro pra equipto mais caro, pulando Linksis, Cisco, Arruba, vamos logo pro Unifi PRO, de R$ 900, tem elemento multiforme também:

Essa foto é do Lite, mas o Pro, Enterprise e o Outdoor tem o mesmo tipo de antena.



Enfim, um toquinho de fio é antena de fato, o que muda é o que chega até ele, se ele está com todo o caminho livre, chega sinal de tudo que é lado, fora que na hora de emitir esse ressona como um doido, gerando VSWR alta (VSWR de anteninha barata de 2dBi passa de 2,5:1 (2,5 pra 1), enquanto uma antena de formato alternativo (microstrip, patch, um dipolo com slot na placa) com o mesmo ganho terá provavelmente 1,5:1, é uma diferença mediana na qualidade, mas em wifi com bilhões de bits por segundo, dar 20% a mais de legibilidade num sinal significa as vezes triplicar o throughput.

----------


## filipedonato

Obrigado pela explicação Rubem!

----------


## agatangelos

tem um antenão mas não tem ipv6.

----------


## rubem

> tem um antenão mas não tem ipv6.


Tem algo errado com uns fabricantes, pouquíssimos produtos soho suportam IPV6 em pleno 2016, a maioria dos fabricantes parece que não tá nem aí pra isso.

Tem chipset básico que parece não suportar IPV6 ainda, mas a grande maioria já suporta fazem anos, é só falta dos fabricantes mexer no firmware mesmo, não sei bem qual é o medo deles (Open-WRT suporta isso faz 4 ou 5 anos, em chipset de 2009 usando firmware de 2012 era possível ter IPV6).

Acho que só a Linksys tem todos os lançamentos de 2 ou 3 anos pra cá suportando IPV6, nas outras marcas isso é exceção e não regra.

----------

